# Colombian red-tail boa wanted!!!



## samg1696 (Oct 20, 2008)

i have been looking for a colombian red tail now for some time. im after one that is about 3 foot. does anybody know where to find one?


----------



## moonlightspark (Oct 25, 2008)

hi, there are many places you can buy reptiles. just make sure it is a specialist reptile store with clean healthy looking reptiles and knowledgable staff.Also make sure you read up as much as you can about these animals as they do require specialist care. 
A boa about 3 foot is around a year old and there are often boas in rescue centres in need of homes but some are aggressive through ill treatment.Be aware in another few years can reach 8ft or more.


----------



## samg1696 (Oct 20, 2008)

cheers, i got my boa about an hour from shirley aquatics where i got my royals from, the staff are very friendly and helpful with great advice


----------

